# The Picture in Rumsfeld's Office



## Zhukov (Mar 22, 2004)

I had seen this photo before.  Sec. Rumsfeld had it in his Pentagon office and talked a little bit about it during a FoxNews interview.  It's worthy of looking at and contemplating the reality of it.

This is a picture taken from a defense satellite of the Korean Peninsula at night.  While South Korea is ablaze in light, North Korea is dark.


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 22, 2004)

one candle power aint much


----------



## aLx1784 (Mar 22, 2004)

Such a disparity is no surprise...North Korea is still mostly an agricultural society, while their South Korean counterparts enjoy some of todays newest and trendiest technological advances.  I blame the leadership of North Korea...they practically starve their people and spend everything on weaponry.  North Korea has a long way before it can become an economically stable nation...and in order to do that we have to do something about that dictator of theirs.  Whats the point of having the best military technology, when the rest of your nations is "backwards?"


----------



## Johnney (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aLx1784 _
> *...they practically starve their people and spend everything on weaponry.  *


 what do you mean practically?


----------



## aLx1784 (Mar 22, 2004)

sorry, i mean definitely


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *what do you mean practically? *



Sometimes it's more of a "near-starvation experience" .  "I saw a bright light at the end of a tunnel. There was a burger king combo #2 king size with cheese and a diet coke there too!"


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 23, 2004)

I used to live about where the red dot is.


----------



## Johnney (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *I used to live about where the red dot is.  *


 wehre at man?  i was in waegon and pyongtek (sp on both)


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *wehre at man?  i was in waegon and pyongtek (sp on both) *



If you know Waegwon, you HAVE to know the 'ville' out the back gate at Camp Carroll...   I was the Admin NCO for the 57th MP Company, and lived outside the gate, across from Key's place, above a barber shop.


----------



## Johnney (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *If you know Waegwon, you HAVE to know the 'ville' out the back gate at Camp Carroll...   I was the Admin NCO for the 57th MP Company, and lived outside the gate, across from Key's place, above a barber shop.
> 
> *


 DUDE!!! what year was that?  i was at the 57th 96ish


----------



## Johnney (Mar 23, 2004)

opps... humphries (557th mp) was 96, carroll was 99


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *opps... humphries (557th mp) was 96, carroll was 99 *



I left Camp Carroll in July of 98 for Ft Lewis.   

Are you still in? Were you an MP?  I was a 71L, btw...


----------



## Johnney (Mar 23, 2004)

no im not in anymore, got out in 99.  and yes i was an MP.  that job kicked ass! 
you still in?


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 24, 2004)

no - MMRB in 2000...now I'm a GS11 at Ft Lewis.  

Was CPT Rayman? still the CO at the 57th when you were there?


----------



## Johnney (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *no - MMRB in 2000...now I'm a GS11 at Ft Lewis.
> 
> Was CPT Rayman? still the CO at the 57th when you were there? *


 yup, big tall dorky kinda guy...lol


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *yup, big tall dorky kinda guy...lol *





which platoon were you in?  Did you know MSG Dean? His eyes didn't quite line up.


----------



## Johnney (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *
> 
> which platoon were you in?  Did you know MSG Dean? His eyes didn't quite line up. *


 dean doesnt sound familar.  i was in 2nd or 3rd, then in HQ's for a bit.  its a fucked up story...lol


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *dean doesnt sound familar.  i was in 2nd or 3rd, then in HQ's for a bit.  its a fucked up story...lol *



lol 

I vaguely remember a couple of the platoon sgt's...

Landy?
Randy _ something...
A short 2lt - black girl...forget her name..
Also - a KATUSA named Kim...or Choi...or Lee....


----------



## Johnney (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *lol
> 
> I vaguely remember a couple of the platoon sgt's...
> ...


 not to sound fucked up, but the katusas all looked alike....lol

dont hink there was any black LT's there wwhen i was there


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *not to sound fucked up, but the katusas all looked alike....lol
> 
> dont hink there was any black LT's there wwhen i was there *



and...there were a lot of Lee's, Choi's, Kim's, and Hwang's.. 

Was the "American Restaurant" there? If you walk out the back gate - directly across is a little grocery store...just to the left was the "American Rest."

They had good ribs.   I'd rape an ape for one of Key's Schnitzel Sandwhich + Ramen right about now.  Also, down in Taegu, there was this little old lady, near McD's (in the shopping district) who had the BEST Chicken-on-a-Stick.



Good times.


----------



## Johnney (Mar 24, 2004)

i didnt go out inthe ville there too much.  mostly to the video game guy in the conex out the back gate and to the right and that grocery store.  i rememebr we had a land nav training day one time.  it was out the back gate, up all over that mountian and came out inthe city someplace.  now that sucked!  i was fucking dying!  never did land nav on a mountian beore...lol


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *i didnt go out inthe ville there too much.  mostly to the video game guy in the conex out the back gate and to the right and that grocery store.  i rememebr we had a land nav training day one time.  it was out the back gate, up all over that mountian and came out inthe city someplace.  now that sucked!  i was fucking dying!  never did land nav on a mountian beore...lol *



Here's me on said Mountain (Hill 303)







Me and a buddy w/ a Juice-Whore  (i'm on the right)






Here's the place we lived  The Arrow was our bedroom window...the other window is was our kitchen window


----------



## Johnney (Mar 24, 2004)

A JUICY GIRL!!!! no you didnt keep buying them those 10 dollar drinks did you...lol

boy does that bring back memories...lol
i remember at Humphries we had ville patrol.  that sucked.  GI's didnt want to be disturbed when they were drunk...lol


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *A JUICY GIRL!!!! no you didnt keep buying them those 10 dollar drinks did you...lol
> 
> boy does that bring back memories...lol
> i remember at Humphries we had ville patrol.  that sucked.  GI's didnt want to be disturbed when they were drunk...lol *





Naw - We'd go in to drink a brew...watch chicks who can't dance, in bikinis....

Lasted about 2 months until my wife got there.


----------



## Johnney (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *
> 
> Naw - We'd go in to drink a brew...watch chicks who can't dance, in bikinis....
> ...


 yeah wives have a way of killin that kind of fun...lol

i think what was BS is they let the KN females in to the bars and not the males.  if it were up to me neither would have gotten in.  


hey how about morning pt runs with the katusa's...lol
i hate the smell of kimchi and when its sweating out of someones body its even worse, yuk


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *yeah wives have a way of killin that kind of fun...lol
> 
> i think what was BS is they let the KN females in to the bars and not the males.  if it were up to me neither would have gotten in.
> ...



LoL! Kim-Chi from the Katusa's and Soju from the GI's.  haha 

Yeah - I sorta miss it.  'Cept in the summer where the shit-smell would linger over the camp like a wet rug


----------



## Johnney (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *LoL! Kim-Chi from the Katusa's and Soju from the GI's.  haha
> 
> Yeah - I sorta miss it.  'Cept in the summer where the shit-smell would linger over the camp like a wet rug  *


 i was lucky, both times i went there it was in winter, so the smell wasnt that oppresive...lol.

yeah the soju experience was soemthing else to behold.  highly recommend it for anyone!


----------



## aLx1784 (Mar 27, 2004)

umm...how did this message board go completely off topic???  ive noticed this happens alot here...whats with that?


----------



## Johnney (Mar 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aLx1784 _
> *umm...how did this message board go completely off topic???  ive noticed this happens alot here...whats with that? *


 its on topic, its about korea


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 28, 2004)

Right - Maybe thru mine and Johnney's 'give and take' a clearer picture of korea will be formed in ppl's minds


----------



## Johnney (Mar 28, 2004)

if ya aint been there ya jsut dont know!


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *if ya aint been there ya just dont know! *









W0RD!


----------



## aLx1784 (Mar 29, 2004)

who here takes this message board thing seriously???  cause you all go waaaaaaaaay off topic....although im not complaining.  I find this all highly entertaining. however, all joking aside...what percentage of you actually joined this site for real political discussion???


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 29, 2004)

87% joined for political discussion. 


Impossible number to arrive at sans data.   What happens is, regardless of 'why' ppl joined, relationships and even friendships happen.  People turn the forum into a way to communicate with friends - it's THEN it becomes more than 'just a forum'.


----------



## kcmcdonald (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *87% joined for political discussion.
> 
> 
> ...




Ahmen to that


----------



## Johnney (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aLx1784 _
> *who here takes this message board thing seriously???  cause you all go waaaaaaaaay off topic....although im not complaining.  I find this all highly entertaining. however, all joking aside...what percentage of you actually joined this site for real political discussion??? *


 i think everyone takes it seriously to a point.  a debate is a debate whether its in the political arena or in the adult arena.  not everything has to do with politics


----------



## aLx1784 (Mar 29, 2004)

true...i guess we cant all be serious all the time


----------



## Johnney (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aLx1784 _
> *true...i guess we cant all be serious all the time *


 i refuse to be serious most of the time.  its a good way to get ulcers


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *i refuse to be serious most of the time.  its a good way to get ulcers *


    I couldnt have said it better!


----------



## Johnney (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *   I couldnt have said it better! *


 thank you sir!  nothing is worth getting an ulcer, or worse, over.


----------

